# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Baseball

## capecoddah

I know it doesn't really exist in Russia, but every year for the past 12, I have had to explain it. My  "kids" wonder about the game and I tell them as best as I can. They all go home talking about how insane Americans are.They are also Red Sox fans. I got the Red Army to sing about the Red Sox (not really)

----------


## gRomoZeka

He he, what it has to do with baseball?  :: 
But I liked the footage in the beginning.

----------


## Lampada

Громозекочка, привет!     *Солдаты В Путь* 
Автор текста: Дудин М., Композитор: Соловьев-Седой В.   
Путь далек у нас с тобою, 
Веселей, солдат, гляди! 
Вьется, вьется знамя полковое, 
Командиры впереди.  
Припев: 
Солдаты, в путь, в путь, в путь, 
А для тебя, родная, 
Есть почта полевая. 
Прощай, труба зовет, 
Солдаты, в поход!  
Каждый воин - парень бравый, 
Смотрит соколом в строю. 
Породни...роднились мы со славой, 
Славу добыли в бою.  
Припев.  
Пусть враги запомнят это, - 
Не грозим, а говорим, - 
Мы прошли, прошли с тобой полсвета, 
Если надо, - повторим.  
Припев.  
Путь далек у нас с тобою, 
Веселей, солдат, гляди! 
Вьется, вьется знамя полковое, 
Командиры впереди.  
Припев: 
Солдаты, в путь, в путь, в путь, 
А для тебя, родная, 
Есть почта полевая. 
Прощай, труба зовет, 
Солдаты, в поход!  
Каждый воин - парень бравый, 
Смотрит соколом в строю. 
Породни...роднились мы со славой, 
Славу добыли в бою.  
Припев.  
Пусть враги запомнят это, - 
Не грозим, а говорим, - 
Мы прошли, прошли с тобой полсвета, 
Если надо, - повторим.  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

Под эту музыку турист пели свою шуточную песню:  *ТУРИСТ*   Путь далёк у нас с тобой,  Веселей, турист, бреди.  Вьётся, вьётся пыльная дорога,  Ждут привалы впереди.   _Припев:_  Туристы, в путь,  *На карачках* в путь.  А для тебя, родная,  Есть котелок и фляга.  Ложись ко мне спиной,  Не дрыгай ногой.  Для туриста путь знакомый  Что болота, что тайга.  С песней, с шуткою весёлой  Шаг вперёд и два назад.  _Припев._

----------


## chaika

Lot of fans out on such a beautiful day at the stadium!!

----------


## capecoddah

Baseball in Russian. Includes some rules. Unfortunately, baseball won't be in the next summer Olympics. Russia had a pretty good team for a while, coming in second place of their group in the World Games.  http://www.moldbaseball.com/

----------

